# Seeking advice on SA US tax treaty?



## GeneM (Mar 12, 2014)

I have tried to interpret this treaty with regards to capital gains tax on shares and it seems in one section it states that one is only taxed in the State of residence (SA) then of course there is a "Save" Article which essential reverses the above then the treaty mentions in a further Article it contradicts again by stating that all Contracting residents will be entitled to all treaty benefits. 

Anyway if someone can recommend a knowledgeable person to contact in SA that can advise on this treaty it would be greatly appreciated. I have tried the local US consul but struck out. Thanks.


----------

